# Knicks Sign Forward James White



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> The Knicks have signed former Cincinnati forward James White to a guaranteed contract, according to a report on Sportando Basket.
> 
> The 6-foot-7 White, who turns 30 in October, is an athletic high-flyer nicknamed “Flight.”
> 
> ...


http://www.zagsblog.com/2012/07/04/knicks-sign-forward-james-white/


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

at the age of 30, i hope he hasn't lost too much athletic ability. i really wanna see him succeed


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

James White ****ing stinks. 

Honestly. What is this, like his 29th team to give him a "hey that guy can jump" tryout?

A guaranteed contract? Are the Knicks ****ing retarded?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Are the Knicks ****ing retarded?


:yep:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

is this a april fools joke? And hasnt it been like 8 years since James White was in college? why the hell are they talking about it like it was last year?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FSH said:


> is this a april fools joke? And hasnt it been like 8 years since James White was in college? why the hell are they talking about it like it was last year?


Wasn't he getting a try out on the Nets a few years back? I remember some fans arguing with me like he was some sort of legit prospect signing.

And if this guy was honestly a good defender like they say, he'd have stuck in the league. Athletic defenders have a spot on any team.

This guy just won't go away.


----------

